# Arwen's Mother



## Arien (Aug 17, 2002)

*Help*

Does anyone know what happened to Arwens mother??????????And where does it tell you?????????????


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Whilst travelling between her home in Imladris and that of Galadriel her mothers in Lorien, Celebrian was captured by a band of orcs, and taken with them. Then her sons Elladan and Elrohir pursued after her and managed to bring her to safety however, though she was fulled healed in body she was never free of the pain mentally(and no she did not become retarded, its an Elven grief thing) and she eventually forsook ME and set sail into the West with the hope of finding peace in the Blessed Realm.


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

> _from Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings_
> ...In the days of Arahad I the Orcs, who had, as later appeared, long been secretly occupying strongholds in the Misty Mountains, so as to bar all the passes into Eriador, suddenly revealed themselves. *In 2509 Celebrían wife of Elrond was journeying to Lórien when she was waylaid in the Redhorn Pass, and her escort being scattered by the sudden assault of the Orcs, she was seized and carried off. She was pursued and rescued by Elladan and Elrohir, but not before she had suffered torment and had received a poisoned wound.*
> 
> _and from the same Appendix_
> ...


and there is also this


> _from Unfinished Tales, V THE HISTORY OF
> GALADRIEL AND CELEBORN and of Amroth King of Lórien_Galadriel thereupon left Eregion and passed through Khazad-dûm to Lórinand, taking with her Amroth and Celebrían; but Celeborn would not enter the mansions of the Dwarves, and he remained behind in Eregion, disregarded by Celebrimbor. In Lórinand Galadriel took up rule, and defence against Sauron.
> _and later_
> She (Galadriel) committed Lórinand to Amroth, and passing again through Moria with Celebrían she came to Imladris, seeking Celeborn. There (it seems) she found him, and there they dwelt together for a long time; and it was then that Elrond first saw Celebrían, and loved her, though he said nothing of it. It was while Galadriel was in Imladris that the Council referred to above was held. But at some later time [there is no indication of the date] Galadriel and Celeborn together with Celebrían departed from Imladris and went to the little-inhabited lands between the mouth of the Gwathló and Ethir Anduin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Arwen's mother?!*



> _Originally posted by cesarfilho _
> *Please, can anyone say who is Arwen's mother? I was just wondering who is/was married to Elrond. =)
> *



As was said above,Celebrian was Elrond's wife.



> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *
> i dont know but i think galadriel was her aunt. What a tree-elrond dad, galdriel aunt, ive heard that Earendil was her relative and shes married to aragorn. *whistles**



Eärendil is the father of Elrond,Galadriel is the mother of Celebrian.
So Eärendil is Arwen's grandfather and Galadriel her grandmother.


----------



## Rasec (Sep 15, 2002)

*thans a lot*

hey, thanks a lot for the answer. hehe. actually, my post was taken here by a moderator. becos, of course, if i had seen this thread before, i would have seen her name. (Celebrian). lol

I see ya soon,
Cesar Filho.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 19, 2018)

Grond said:


> _from Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings_
> ...In the days of Arahad I the Orcs, who had, as later appeared, long been secretly occupying strongholds in the Misty Mountains, so as to bar all the passes into Eriador, suddenly revealed themselves. *In 2509 Celebrían wife of Elrond was journeying to Lórien when she was waylaid in the Redhorn Pass, and her escort being scattered by the sudden assault of the Orcs, she was seized and carried off. She was pursued and rescued by Elladan and Elrohir, but not before she had suffered torment and had received a poisoned wound.*
> 
> _and from the same Appendix_
> ...



The tale of Celebrían is one of those tragic ones that seems to invite speculation as to what exactly happened to her in this brief captivity. What was the poison and how was she wounded? What did Elladan and Elrohir think and feel when they found and rescued her? And how much did this drive their desire to go to war with the Dunedain of the North in the War of the Ring?

These are questions in my mind when I read of the Tale of Celebrían.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 19, 2018)

Halasían said:


> These are questions in my mind when I read of the Tale of Celebrían.



Totally agree Halasían. In fact, I am beginning writing my own fan-fic on this very subject.


----------

